# Windows SBS 2011 - constantly seeing two DNS events, wan't to fix, but not sure how!



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

On my Windows 2011 SBS (Standard Edition) Server I am constantly seeing two DNS events, these are Event ID 5501 & 5504.

I have been able to locate Hot Fixes for Windows 2003 Server, however I am wondering if Hot Fixes exist for SBS 2011?

Alternatively can I use the Hot Fixes which were designed for Windows 2003 Server on SBS 2011?

Here are links to the Hot Fixes which I was able to locate:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/841647

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/920162

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How often does it show up in the event logs? If it is only occasionally I wouldn't even worry about it. Are you using forwarders?


----------

